
Marissa Mayer first interview since Yahoo! - lloydde
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/18/business/marissa-mayer-corner-office.html
======
lloydde
> _We got great results for shareholders, we got great results for advertisers
> and our users and our employees_

As a spectator who remembers waves of Yahoo! layoffs, I find it difficult to
agree with Ms Mayer saying they got great results for employees.

~~~
modbait
From dictionary.com:

1\. unusually or comparatively large in size or dimensions: A great fire
destroyed nearly half the city.

